# DIRECTV Offers TiVo DVR for $79



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Washington, D.C.. (June 28) -- DIRECTV is offering current subscribers a special $79 price on a new DIRECTV-TiVo combo receiver. The price, which includes installation, is good until July 31, 2005. The regular price for the DIRECTV-TiVo receiver is $99.

Call 1-877-387-4725. (Mention the promotional code: DVRPAL.)

*More*


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

If you get a DVR with Tivo do you have to pay the 5 dollars charge to record or is that just for the Tivo extras?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ki4cgs said:


> If you get a DVR with Tivo do you have to pay the 5 dollars charge to record or is that just for the Tivo extras?


Yes, you pay the $5 unless you subscibe to Total Choice Premier in which case the $5 fee is waived.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

And the $5 fee is per account. In other words, one $5 DVR charge to cover all DVR's you may have. (of course, additional receiver fees apply).

Good find, Chris. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Washington, D.C.. (June 28) -- DIRECTV is offering current subscribers a special $79 price on a new DIRECTV-TiVo combo receiver. The price, which includes installation, is good until July 31, 2005. The regular price for the DIRECTV-TiVo receiver is $99.
> 
> Call 1-877-387-4725. (Mention the promotional code: DVRPAL.)
> 
> *More*


Are there any programming commitments required? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dan9 said:


> Are there any programming commitments required? Thanks for your response.


Yes. One-year commitment to any DIRECTV Total Choice programming package, which start at $41.99 a month


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought there was limited DVR functions without paying the DVR fee that was initiated a while back?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From today's SkyReport...



> TiVo Giving Away DVRs
> DVR pioneer TiVo is offering free systems through its latest promotion.
> 
> TiVo is giving away a factory-renewed DVR box for customers who buy a 12-month or lifetime subscription. Details of the offer are on the company's Web site and were given in a e-mail promotion sent to customers.
> ...


 I suspect the DirecTv promotion is related to this one.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> I thought there was limited DVR functions without paying the DVR fee that was initiated a while back?


That's what I thought also.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Guess not.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I'd rather have the real TIVO....


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

WAIT till August 1st, you can buy a Directv DVR for $99 and get a $100 rebate from Directv. NEW and EXISTING customers will qualify.


----------

